# Hot water tap splutter



## lee1980

On my R58, when I use tap for either tea or top up like Americano, it spits and splutters in to drink and goes over machine and counter. Does it need purging first like steam wand? Seems once on for so long the pump kicks in and if use more get a steady flow then.

Is this just usual for the taps?


----------



## igm45

Best practice is to not use the machine fpr water. Use a kettle instead


----------



## lee1980

lol its not often used anyway but, think its meant to be used and for tea its nice and clear as use bottled water.


----------



## El carajillo

@ DaveUK, inform him as to why not or are you waiting for me


----------



## dajowr

igm45 said:


> Best practice is to not use the machine fpr water. Use a kettle instead


Is that because it drains the tank or is there another reason you don't advise it? I've recently plumb my machine in, so now I'm regularly using the hot water tap for tea.


----------



## kennyboy993

Sounds like normal behaviour to me. You don't need to purge like steam.

The water is above boiling point inside the boiler and as it exits through the tap it's flash boiling and hence the drama - perfectly normal.

The reason it settles down after some drainage is because the boiler has been refilled with cold water and has not had chance to heat up - so water coming out the tap is not up to temp


----------



## lee1980

Thanks all will continue to use, as not very often used, I just wondered if it was normal, but makes sense as it is bloomin hot lol


----------



## espressotechno

Most machines have copper boilers, which give inferior quality hot water to s/steel boilers.

Commercial hot water boilers such as Instanta & Bravilor, used for teas, have s/steel reservoirs.

Drawing off lots of hot water from an espresso machine can result in quite a drop in steam pressure & a drop in boiler/HX temperature.

(If a catering outlet has a big demand for teas, we advise "forget about a 3 group, buy a 2 group + Instanta boiler".)


----------



## The Asgard

Mine does the same. I also use Ashbecks and like you draw water off for my Americano because it taste better than tap water out of the kettle. Also more convient.


----------



## lee1980

Yeah its what its for I thought, not of course drawing off jugs of hot water would be silly. I just try to ease it slowly and keep cup close to minimise the splash and splutter, and I found not using such a big cup is better for a stronger cup of Americano!


----------

